# How I reduced my bubble count.



## foxfish (6 Dec 2013)

Pretty simple really - I drilled out the feed hole inside the counter!
I was using about 6-8 BPS but now the hole has been drilled out I am using only 3 BPS 
It just goes to show how quoting BPS can never be an accurate guide.
Obviously the bubbles are now larger & as I am maintaining the same PH levels, I am in fact using the same amount of gas.
Anyway it is certainly easier to count them now, the particular counter I am using does have a very small hole though so this might not work on all BCs.


----------



## TimT (6 Dec 2013)

Great idea for those with regulators where you cant adjust the working pressure!


----------



## Tomfish (6 Dec 2013)

That is useful, with a 4 ft tank I've never been able to make much of use of watching bubbles shooting out at different fractions of light speed!


----------

